# Catfish



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well its that time of year to start running my jugs and trotlines. I was wondering what everyone is using as bait for catfish. I personally prefer chicken liver, but im looking for an alternative as i get tired of messing with it the nasty liver. Anyone have any good bait ideas? My grand mother uses pie tins and ivory soap and all kinds of weird stuff depending on the time of year.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Down here we can run traps n hoop nets. I like limburger cheese. But whhhhooooo lawd does it stank. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

cut shad,cut bream,cut eel,round here live bream(might be illegal other places)
live bream and cut eel are the best round here.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've tried the live bait and never had any luck with it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> Down here we can run traps n hoop nets. I like limburger cheese. But whhhhooooo lawd does it stank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha I've had my liver spoil by leaving it in the truck. Sawwn that separates the men from the boys. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Haha know what makes the best **********?






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Rotten chicken I believe lol. I'd like to do everything on swamp people but bait the hooks. I can't stand that smell lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Well the commercial fishermen like it cause they can buy it in bulk. We prefer ab 3 day old road kill. Cut nutria does good too. Ain't no bait better than free bait. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

my grandpa n uncles used to make us catch a bunch of bream n blue gills by the docks to use for bait plus it kept us kids busy while they did everything else lol the smaller ones we'd put on whole bigger ones we'd cut in half used to work great


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> my grandpa n uncles used to make us catch a bunch of bream n blue gills by the docks to use for bait plus it kept us kids busy while they did everything else lol the smaller ones we'd put on whole bigger ones we'd cut in half used to work great


 thats what we have always done. seems to draw bigger fish.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

We always seem to catch more op with live bait. Better eatin too. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Me and a buddy of mine go on and off....normally use live shad or cut mullet. Heres a couple of the results.......

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Gold fish.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Are you saying filthys fish are the size of gold fish or you use goldfish. Hahaha 

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^haha, lots of people around here use gold fish.....the bait shops carry them just like minnows and worms.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

The shops here do that. We have good luck with them.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

down here in southeast texas river bottoms the best thing for catfish if the water level is up is gold fish no doubts. they've helped me catch ops that lead to fishing stories. since you live up in tennessee and your waters are alot clearer than ours i would give gold fish a try. buy you a dozen and run you a line with goldies and one without and compare the two. but we all know cats aint picky if theyre hungry lol


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

We are in the same area MossyOak. I have always used chicken livers, bream, and crawfish on mine and had good luck with that stuff.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been having luck tight lining with cooked shrimp. I buy em precooked from walmart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll have to give the goldfish a try. I've never heard of using it before. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^haha, lots of people around here use gold fish.....the bait shops carry them just like minnows and worms.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Think im going to try it out up here too. How big of gold fish.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I forgot ab using goldfish. They do work good. Seems like we got the mid sized ones. Like .25 cents a piece at Wal mart?

All this talking about cats is makin me want to pull the noodles out of the shed tomorrow and hit the river. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

up here in western ky on the mississippi river we use skip jack . works great ,catch them below the dam on crappie jigs cut up and use the cut bait.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Now do all of yall usually run in rivers or lakes? Most of mine is done on the lake. And with the gold fish i guess i would have weight my jugs.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Only slightly, we use cut pool noodles with PVC centers. We fish the local waterway and make occasional road trips up to Florence AL to fish just below the Wilson Dam. 




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Stimpy said:


> Only slightly, we use cut pool noodles with PVC centers. We fish the local waterway and make occasional road trips up to Florence AL to fish just below the Wilson Dam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol ye that's how I made mine. If you make the PVC longer than the noodle, tie line to long end of PVC and cap both ends and use a small section of noodle it will stand up when there is something on. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Stimpy said:


> Only slightly, we use cut pool noodles with PVC centers. We fish the local waterway and make occasional road trips up to Florence AL to fish just below the Wilson Dam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Florence is where I grew up. I fished the crap out of the Dam and other various places!


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

Up here we mainly fish the river . put out 30 at a time and float down stream with them staying out of the channel . i fish noodles as well with wood dowl rod centers with 6 foot of line .


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mudpuppies/waterdogs work good too! They are just hard to deal with. Vicious lil things. Aquatic salamanders. They do real good on stump hooks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

we used mainly milk jugs but also 2 liters tie a line around the cap and to a tree branch or something so they couldnt run off with it but with just the bait on the jug they would lay on there side and with something on it the cap would be down and the bottom would stick straight up unless it was a bigger one then the whole jug would be under


----------



## yama450yfz (Apr 17, 2012)

I've had good luck with cut shad and skip jack down around Aaron, TN we used to throw a hundred water bottles out with reflective tape on em easy to find with a spot. I'm back in Buffalo now so it's walleye and sturgeon up here in the great lakes.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

O man it's guaranteed I'm gonna loose two or three jugs every night lol. That's why I have somewhat moved to a trot line type deal. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

